# Search for whopper 6m python intensifies



## News Bot (Jul 22, 2011)

THE hunt for one of the Far North's largest snakes has shifted to Kuranda.











*Published On:* 22-Jul-11 10:02 AM
*Source:* By Daniel Bateman via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 22, 2011)

It would be an interesting doco.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2011)

i-snake said:


> then we all had a laugh about sending the collar back to the owners through the post ) pmsl


 


i-snake said:


> sad to say we didn't though, would have been funny lol



Yeah... that's really funny.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

i-snake said:


> sad to say we didn't though, would have been funny lol



If someone did that to me, I'd choke them with the collar. That's disgusting.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd like to watch the docco. I spent a few hours watching the discovery channel and nat geo when I went home recently. I miss austar, lol.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 22, 2011)

i-snake said:


> would have been funny lol



 Have some consideration for the family, it's never nice to loose a pet especially in such a short notice and horrific manner. I don't know about anyone else but to me, losing a much loved pet is just as heart breaking and stressful as losing a close family member.


----------



## shell477 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have to disagree. Not funny at all.


----------



## smithson (Jul 22, 2011)

as above thats sick not funny at all


----------



## reuel (Jul 22, 2011)

I found it a little funny. Haha.


----------

